# Keiler Fragen?



## Big-Hiter (3. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute 

Hab jetzt seit kurzem meinen Keiler geht echt Sau gut 
Hab da mal ne Frage mit Welchen Reifen läuft euere Sau durch denn Wald, ich hab jetzt 2,4 Big Bettys drin und viel platz ist da nicht mehr zwischen Rahmen und Reifen ein kleiner Schlag und der Reifen reibt am Rahmen.


----------



## Helfari (3. Juni 2007)

Hab zwar keinen Keiler aber relativ viele dürften wohl 2.5er Maxxis (HighRoller oder Minion) fahren, die afaik sogar eher schmaler sind, als die 2.4er Betties. Schlammreifen sind sowieso dünner, als auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (3. Juni 2007)

Es passen 2,35 Al-Mighty´s, Maxxis Highroller 2,50 (evtl. auch 2,70 weil so schmal), Muddy Mary´s.

Die ETRTO Werte sind genauer als die Herstellerangaben in Zoll.

62 - 559 
64 - 559

Der Mighty ist bis jetzt der beste, aber auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## hans_bert (4. Juni 2007)

Hi hab auch nen Keiler! Da passt eigentlich alles an Reifen ob Maxxis oder Schwalbe usw. auser du ziehst 3.0 Gazas auf da dürfte es wohl Probleme geben! Bin von Maxxis schon alle Reifen auf dem Rad gefahren und geht 1a! Und meine Teamkolegen dürften schon alle Schwalbe drauf gehabt haben und von denen kam bis jetzt noch keine Beschwerde das da was nicht passt!

www.dh-heidelberg.de
www.wildsau.com


----------



## Big-Hiter (4. Juni 2007)

Also wie gesagt wenn die Bettys drin sind ist nicht mehr viel Platz, ich werd halt meine alten Highroller 2,5 drauf ziehen müssen das wars dann wohl mit nem leichten Reifen


----------



## JanikF. (4. Juni 2007)

wat??? ich fahr auch betty und da is noch genug platz! sicher wenn man ne 8 hat kanns sein das es schleift aber eigentlich sollte ein Rad ja rund laufen. 

Also ich bin die Betty die ganze 06er Saison gefahren... O Probleme....


----------



## bikeburnz (10. Juni 2007)

ich fahr Minion 2,5 er oder Swampthing 2,5 er ..Hab ne Zeit lang hinten noch nen alten 2,7 er Highroller gefahren, der ging auch.


----------



## Maui (11. Juni 2007)

ich fahr Highroller 2,5 er oder Swampthing 2,5 er .  > Hab ne Zeit lang hinten noch nen alten 2,7 er Highroller gefahren, der ging auch< ich auch aber 2,5 passt eh besser


----------



## Murcielago (30. Juli 2008)

Fahr nun auf Kulanz 2.5er Muddy Mary (Hab die FR bekommen da die DH 3 Monate Lieferzeit haben) und ich bin der Meinung der fällt breiter aus als der DH denn der FR schleift am Rahmen ... drum hab ich den erstmal wieder entnommen und das ersatz HR reingebaut und mit dem Minion is massig Platz

RIDE ON Sven


P.S.: HR ist Zentriert


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juli 2008)

es kommtz ja auch nen bissl auf die felgen drauf an. wenn du nen 2.5 muddy mary auf ne spank stiffy ziehst mag es wohl eng werden. gleicher reifena if ner mavic felge ist wohhl eher unproblematisch


----------



## Murcielago (30. Juli 2008)

Hab ne 30mm Subrosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juli 2008)

ok, das find ich dann persönlich krass......hast wohl die terminator version des schwalbes


----------



## Murcielago (30. Juli 2008)

Du keine Ahnung 

ich kanns dir nicht Sagen vom gewicht her denk ich eher die Motrradversion
auf der Packung steht 890g was wiegen sie 1230g


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juli 2008)

ack komm, die ~300g sind doch toleranz ...hehe


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Juli 2008)

ich fahr auch die 2,5er minions.auf mx felge von alutech.Also viel Platz ist da nicht mehr.
Aber ich muss da auch nix größeres reinstecken.Fährt sich super


----------



## Murcielago (1. August 2008)

@ Bob nur du weißt du was das geilste ist das sind sogesehen Identische Reifen ... der Muddy FR und DH nur das beim DH noch ein Draht drin is sonst sind die gleich von der Wandstärke usw. aber naja ok

der draht wiegt noch 150g sprich kann man von ausgehen das man bei dem DH bei 1450g ist und das is schon Heftig
aber ok habe auf KUlanz neue bekommen (Stollen  verloren) aber gut hatte keine Lust 4 Monate auf meine Muddy Mary DH zu warten ... da sie nicht lieferbar sind


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Dezember 2008)

hab mal ne frage jungs, weiß von euch jemand die einbaulänge des dämpfers vom 2008er keiler team dh? irgendwie hab ich die bei meinen unterlagen nicht mehr gefunden. ich weiß es gehört hier am wenigsten rein, aber hier antwortet mir jemand am ehesten. kann das sein das das 241mm sind, schnelle antworten würden mich freuen. danke. mfg ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murcielago (18. Dezember 2008)

Sind 222mm nur beim neuen Aktuellen Modell sind sie auf einen 279 oder so mm dämpfer umgestiegen


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

sind 222mm, der Aktuelle hat 267mm und glaube 86mm Hub
@sven: hätteste mal die 2,35er MM genommen, die sind genau so breit wie die 2,5er Minions.


----------



## Murcielago (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich ja vorne nen 2.5er GG hinten nen 2.35 er Triple



Achso
mitte Januar ist meine neue Bude ja wieder da 

nur weiß bis dato nit wie ich das geschafft haben soll aber naja


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2008)

Ähm muss man das verstehen? Bude??


----------



## michar (19. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Ähm muss man das verstehen? Bude??



sein rahmen


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2008)

Ohm man Sven war schon immer verrückt, aber nen Rahmen Bude nennen, naja


----------



## Murcielago (19. Dezember 2008)

xD

jaja der einfachkeits halber 

Darum Bude xD
oder Büchse sag ich auch manchmal xD auch zum auto


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2008)

Sag doch gleich Unterhose


----------



## 93Andy93 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt auch ein Keiler. Wollte grade den Dämpfer ausbauen um ihn sauber machen zu können, jedoch klemmt er an der unteren Aufnahme.
Wie kann ich ihn lösen?
danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. Dezember 2008)

neuer keiler also 09ermodell oder 08er modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93Andy93 (23. Dezember 2008)

07er


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. Dezember 2008)

hmmm ok ist die schraube unten ja so fest reingedreht, oder fest gerostet, oder korrodiert, oder ist zu viel spannung auf dem rahmen? ich denk mal das zu viel spannung drauf ist! dann obere schraube reindrehen, leicht festziehen aber nur leicht!! dann untere versuchen zu lösen! hat bei nem kumpel geklappt, naja weiß ja nicht was da bei dir ist, versuchs mal einfach.


----------



## 93Andy93 (23. Dezember 2008)

jo ist schon draußen. Die schraube war nicht das Problem sondern der hing unten mit den buchsen fest, aber alles jetz kein problem mehr. 
trotzdem danke


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. Dezember 2008)

ok kein problem man hilft sich doch gerne, wenn man schon das gleiche rad fährt nur ein modell neuer!! ride on gruß


----------



## 93Andy93 (24. Dezember 2008)

gehört hier zwar nicht unbedingt hin, aber frohe weihnachten an alle
ride on


----------



## Team Freak 123 (24. Dezember 2008)

jopp seh ich genauso frohe weihnachten und ein frohes fest ride on gruß


----------



## 93Andy93 (25. Dezember 2008)

hi leute,
bin gerade dabei mein keiler zusammen zu bauen und wollte gerade die kassette umbauen, aller dings bekomme ich sie nicht los. Hab natürlich die klemme entfernt die sie festhält und die ersten beiden ritzel gehen auch einfach ab, aber ab dann klemmen die andern. woran kanns liegen?
danke schon mal für eure hilfe


----------



## 93Andy93 (25. Dezember 2008)

ok hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## manticora (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin neu hier und gehöre (bald) auch zu den stolzen Keiler besitzern. Mein Keiler wird gerade noch lackiert und soll, laut Jürgen, bis Ende Januar bei mir eintreffen.
Nun meine Frage, da ich gelesen habe das es Probleme mit breiten Felgen in der Combi mit 2,5er Reifen kommen kann, frage ich mich nun ob es klappt wenn ich eine, wie geplant, Spank Stiff oder Nope Bitch Whippa Felge hinten reinbau (Hope ProII Nabe plus Nope Bitch Whippa oder eben Spank Stiff). Ich fahre an meinem anderen Bike (Kona) einen 2.5er Swampthing hinten drauf und wollte eigentlich weiterhin mit diesen Reifen, auch am Keiler, herumfahren. Seht ihr da irgendwelche Probleme, dass der Reifen schleifen könnte?
Danke und Gruß aus Franken
Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93Andy93 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ein 2,5er dürfte locker passen.
ich fahre die mx felge von alutech, die auch nicht gerade schmal ist und ich habe noch genügend luft. maxxis fallen ja eh etwas kleiner aus.


----------



## Murcielago (1. Januar 2009)

also nen 2.5er Muddy Mary passt nit
hab mir den halben hinterbau verschliffen damit


----------



## manticora (1. Januar 2009)

Die Bitch Whippa und auch die Spank Stiff bauen ja recht breit, machen also die verwendeten Reifen noch breiter.... Also doch lieber eine andere Felge verwenden? Oder reicht es auf diese Felgen (ich würde die Bitch Whippa bevorzugen) einen schmaleren Reifen drauf ziehen?
Knut


----------



## michar (1. Januar 2009)

kauf dir was schmaleres...so breite dinger brauch eh kein mensch....macht den bock nur noch unnoetig schwerer


----------



## manticora (1. Januar 2009)

z.B.? Sollte es aber in rot geben...

Edit:
Nope Track Mack? 32mmm statt Bitch 40mm


----------



## michar (1. Januar 2009)

ja...die hatte ich auch schon in der hand....die sind wirklich in ordnung...etwas breiter als die single track...etwas stabiler..aber nicht ganz so uebertrieben wie die bitch whippa..kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (1. Januar 2009)

hab die breiten Alutech Felgen ( DX ).Fahre mal mit 2.5er minions und 2.5er Swampthings.Passt ohne Probleme.aber viel mehr geht da auch nicht


----------



## Murcielago (1. Januar 2009)

ich finde mehr braucht man auch nicht als 2,5 es sei denn du willst rüben roden aber dafür braucht man kein Race Bike oder sehe ich das nun falsch?
*ansonsten korregiert mich*

und ich fhare nun VR 2,5er Muddy GG und HR 2,35er Muddy TPC der baut wie ein normaler n2,5er und naja was brauch ich so Treckerreifen brauchen alles nur Muskelmasse usw. aber naja gut jeder wie er will

RIDE ON


----------



## Team Freak 123 (1. Januar 2009)

also ich fahr auch vorne 2,5mudy marry, und hinten eben 2,35 muddy marry. auch beide in gg mischung. hatte hinten aber auch schon den 2,5er muddy marry drin. passte bei, mir aber ohne probleme rein. hatte da schon noch ein klein wenig platz. ride on


----------



## 93Andy93 (1. Januar 2009)

ein 2.5er maxxis passt aber. bei 2.7 könnte es recht knapp werden. schwalbe reifen sind ja eh um einiges breiter als maxxis. also ein 2,35 ist genauso breit wie ein 2.5er maxxis. so extrem breite felgen sind wirklich quatsch.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Januar 2009)

so jungs mal ne frage, kann mir jemand einen guten semi integrated oder eben einen full integrated steuersatz nennen? außer den von hope und fsa? also ganz normal für 1/1/8 stuerrohr eben. danke! und was habt ihr für kettenführungen dran? weil ich bin mit meiner truvativ mal echt unzufrieden, werd mir jetzt ne e13lg 1 holen. mal hoffen das es dann besser ist! danke schonmal für die antworten! mfg ride on


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Januar 2009)

ich hatte auch die Truvativ.lief problemlos.Habe jetzt die E13 montiert,wegen der Optik,aber bin noch keinen Meter gefahren


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Januar 2009)

ja bei manchen geht sie problemlos bei manchen nicht. naja bei mir hab ich eben oben probleme mit der platte. vielleicht stell ich morgen ein bild rein dann weiß jeder was ich mein. villeicht könnt ihr mir sagen, woran das liegt ich weiß es nämlich nicht bzw. kanns mir nicht erklären. naja ich stell eins rein morgen! aber danke schon mal


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Januar 2009)

aber bei der Kefü von E13 passt der TACO Bashguard nicht an den Rahmen,zumindest nicht bei mir.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Januar 2009)

was hast du für eine e13 ?? noch hab ich nichts bestellt. also wenn nehm ich die e13lg1! meinst du den unteren bashguard ? mensch das gibts ja nicht immer das problem, mit der kefü ich hass des echt.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Januar 2009)

mach mal en bild bitte das ich des seh bevor ich meine bestell danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (3. Januar 2009)

ja ist dieser kleine Bashguard,dieser halbe. Also mir ist es egal,da ich das Teil eh nicht brauche.Bin gerade nicht zu Hause.Morgen kann ich ein Bild machen.

Ich hab den E13 LG1
Wenn du hier im Forum die Keiler Pics anschaust dann wirst du sehen das sie alle ohne den TACO fahren,ich geh mal davon aus das sie das gleiche Problem haben.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11079
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/51767


----------



## Marina (3. Januar 2009)

passt bei vielen bikes nicht dran das ding, aber is ja au weniger tragisch, brauchste eh nich, noch dazu isses nich besonders prikelnd, wenns dir wegen dem teil die iscg-aufnahme zerlegt.


----------



## 93Andy93 (4. Januar 2009)

ich fahre im moment ohne. leider. aber bis jetzt springt die kette nich grad oft ab.
bestellt ist eine mrp aber die kommt nicht.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

hmm ok naja weiter helfen tut mir das mal auf jeden fall. aber ich hab langsam eher das gefühl, das da irgendwas net mit der kettenlinie passt oder kettenblatt was verkehrt ist! wobei ich des nur so montieren kann anderst geht net. naja ich stell morgen en pic rein bzw heut.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

kann das sein das mir meine normale kasette hinten meine kettenlinie versaut?? meine rennradkasette kommt erst hin demnächst also nächste woche, weil ja irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das kettenblatt steht zu weit draußen. aber am tretlager kanns net liegen dazwischen hab ich kein spacer ist en hollowtech 2. fahr ja xt kurbeln an meinem keiler!! und was fahrt ihr für ein kettenblatt also was für ne größe? ich fahr ein 38er spiel aber mit dem gedanken, mir en 36er zu kaufen


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

kann das auch damit was zu tun haben das ich kein xt kettenblatt fahre? sondern eben ein race face. kann des sein das es mir wegen dem die linie versaut, und meine führung oben dann nicht richtig passt? sorry wenn ich so viele fragen hab, aber will eben einfach wissen ob jemand dieselben probleme hat.


----------



## Murcielago (4. Januar 2009)

Dürfte eigentlich nicht so sein bin am Keiler auch eine Race Face Diabolus Kurbel gefahren und ein Nc17 KB das Spielt keine Rolle...

Ich habe momentan eher das Problem das ich nichteinmal mehr ein Rad habe -.- da der Pulverer Urlaub macht  (Da Keiler gerissen ist (ist das auch schoneinmal einem von Euch passiert???))

und desweiteren das meine Boxguide Team oben die Führung auf meinem Bashguard der Kurbel Sitzt 
und dadurch ab und an auchmal die Kette sich verabschiedet
kann ich auch einfach das Basguard abruppen braucht eh keiner oder?
und spart auch nocheinmal Gewicht 

Dann habe ich nocheinmal eine Frage  unzwar würdet ihr bei meinem Keiler Grüne oder Rote schrauben verwenden (pic mit Rotenschrauben is im Anhang)

Wenn er den Schriftzug bekommt

LG Sven


----------



## 93Andy93 (4. Januar 2009)

ich fahre an meinem keiler im moment auch eine xt, da ich noch kein passendes truvativ innenlager habe. ich habe auf der rechter seite des innenlagers also da wo auch das kettenblatt ist 2 spacer ins innenlager gemacht und bei mir passt es. ich fahre auch ein fsa kettenblatt und habe keine probleme.


----------



## manticora (4. Januar 2009)

Wie, was ist gerissen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (4. Januar 2009)

also mir gefallen an dem schwarzen Bike weder die roten Schrauben ,noch die grünen oder blaue usw

Aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/8/6/_/large/IMG_03221


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/8/6/_/large/IMG_03221


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

so ich glaub das dürfte mein problem schon beschreiben. wenn ich die platte oben komplett zusammenschraube, passt sie nicht mehr über die kette. das heißt das die kette an der rechten also nicht befestigten seite streift, und zwar so lange bis im prinzip die platte durch ist. ja und deshalb hab ich das so. woran das liegt weiß ich auch nicht. naja villeicht weiß es ja einer von, euch mal sehen. mfg


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Januar 2009)

schraub den oberen Teil zusammen,und dann legst du UNTERLEGSCHEIBEN zwischen den Halter und dem Oberen Teil der Kefü.dann muss es doch gehen.Vorausgesetzt die Schrauben sind lang genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

hatte ich schon aber dann hab ich das problem das die schrauben nicht richtig packen, und wenn ich längere schrauben benutze naja ich weiß nicht ob das so die lösung ist. weil naja muss ja auch normal gehen irgendwie. hier nochmal ein bild, jetzt steht die kette in der mitte. wenn ich es ganz zusammenschraube streift die kette an der rechten seite hier besser zu sehen.


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Januar 2009)

zu 100% können die Teile ja nicht an jedes Bike passen.Dann müssten sie ja Modelspezifisch produzieren.
Meine Kette hat auch ein wenig bei der Kefü geschliffen,und dann hab ein ein Stück mit dem Messer weggeschnitten.Wie schon gesagt,die E13 passt auch nicht 100%ig.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher,aber ich glaub die FREESOLO sollen problemlos passen.Frag mal die Marina,die hat so ein Teil dran.Kriegst am guenstigsten bei Hibike,glaub ca 79,-


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

die 77 freesolo oder wie die heißt? aha mal schauen, ja klar 100 prozentig passt nix. aber naja mal schaun eben, trotzdem danke für die hilfe. mfg


----------



## Murcielago (4. Januar 2009)

Mein Keiler ist gerissen unzwar zwischen Ober und Unterrohr da wo die Schweißnaht sitzt


----------



## manticora (4. Januar 2009)

Passiert das öfter bei Keilern?


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Januar 2009)

ich kenne keinen.höre ich zum ersten mal.Aber sowas hast du ja bei jedem Hersteller,kann ja schon mal passieren.Mir ist auch schon ein Scott gerissen.


----------



## Murcielago (4. Januar 2009)

Muss aber auch dazu sagen habe mit dem Rad nix gescheut ....

Ende Januar ist der Keiler wieder da in Black Beatuy mit Grünen Decals usw. und danach gehts wieder los mit Rockennn


----------



## michar (4. Januar 2009)

und meinem kollegen 2 specialized demos..aus 2 jahrgaengen! diese stelle scheint aber wirklich eine ,,schwachstelle,, gewesen zu sein beim keiler...schwachstelle ist ja sowieso relativ...haengt ja auch davon ab wer das bike wie faehrt....ich denke das ist auch der sinn von dem gepimpten gusset beim 08er keiler....umd diese stelle voellig zu entschaerfen! Ich denke aber nicht das das haeufig passiert ist...


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Januar 2009)

Also das ist für mich das erste DH Bike,und ich baller damit überall runter.Bin auch schon unzählige male gestürzt.Glaub kaum das ich das kaputt bekomme.Mit Ausrüstung wieg ich auch 90kg !


----------



## Murcielago (4. Januar 2009)

siehste ich 96 ca. aber fahre auch wirklich auf Teufel komm raus bin bei uns im Schlag nen 3 double 1.2 m ins Flat genau zwischen zwei Wurzelng erockt 
mim Muddy Mary
das hat schön geknallt xD zumal danach die Rinde vom baum weg war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

@lipmo 51 
was heißt deine e13 passt auch nicht genau? was passt da nicht genau nur der taco, oder noch sonstige schwierigkeiten ? danke schon mal


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Januar 2009)

also der TACO geht garnicht zu montieren bei mir.
Und um die Kette schleiffrei zu bekommen,musste ich 2 Unterlegscheiben an die Kefü montieren.Die sieht man aber nicht.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Januar 2009)

ok danke für die antwort. tja das muss ich mir dann doch noch mal überlegen. naja scheint als hätte jeder, so seine problemchen mit der kettenführung naja.


----------



## manticora (4. Januar 2009)

Hat schonnmal irgendwer von euch am Keiler diesen Carbocage verbaut? Ist das Teil was?


----------



## Wipp (4. Januar 2009)

thema kefü
@murcielago--boxguide ist nur für den betrieb ohne bashguard ausgelegt
@teamfreak123--schraub den oberen teil wieder zusammen, löse den 2mm inbus für die höhenverstellung der oberen führung und ziehe diese nach aussen bis es passt(da sollte noch 1cm drin sein)

zur 77design freesolo, mir der ich auch gerade an meiner teamsau experimentiere--tolles teil, super verstellbar, sollte auch an jede sau passen, vorrausgesetzt man hat ein innenlager mit der richtigen kettenlinie verbaut und unterlegt sie ca 1mm direkt an der icsg aufnahme.
dazu sollte man sich vorher im klaren sein ob man sie mit bashguard oder die neue SL variante ohne fahren will. eine umrüstung erfordert nämlich den austausch beider führungsteile oben und unten und kostet noch mal 70eu. ich würde gerne umrüsten auf betrieb ohne bashguard, ist mir aber immo zu teuer


----------



## RedSKull (4. Januar 2009)

@Team Freak 123: Bei der Boxguide hast du drei Schrauben, eine erreicht man von der Seite, die fixiert die Führung in der Höhe, die anderen beiden erreichst du von oben, die fixieren die Ausrichtung zur Kette.
Also die beiden Schrauben lösen, die Box zusammenschrauben, ausrichten, Schrauben festziehen.
Siehe Anleitung Step 4: http://sram.com/_media/techdocs/2005_cg-03-boxguide-e-r6.pdf






@e13: Scheiben unterlegen ist absolut normal, und einen Taco kann man ja anpassen.
Kettenführung montieren ohne Dremel und Feile ist recht selten.


----------



## Murcielago (4. Januar 2009)

@ Wipp würdest du evtl. deine Freesolo mir dann verkaufen?
suche noch eine Kefü

LG


----------



## ~OlseN~ (5. Januar 2009)

RedSKull schrieb:


> @Team Freak 123: Bei der Boxguide hast du drei Schrauben, eine erreicht man von der Seite, die fixiert die Führung in der Höhe, die anderen beiden erreichst du von oben, die fixieren die Ausrichtung zur Kette.
> Also die beiden Schrauben lösen, die Box zusammenschrauben, ausrichten, Schrauben festziehen.
> Siehe Anleitung Step 4: http://sram.com/_media/techdocs/2005_cg-03-boxguide-e-r6.pdf



Jo musste ich bei meiner Hardride Single 08 auch fast ganz nach aussen holen


----------



## Wipp (5. Januar 2009)

@murcielago--meine weist jetzt schon leichte gebrauchsspuren auf, von 3ausritten, ich denke du kommst am besten weg wenn du entweder bei jü für 99eu kaufst oder bei hibike für 89eu, jeweils das alte modell. das aktuelle modell ist halt etwas teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (5. Januar 2009)

Murcielago schrieb:


> siehste ich 96 ca. aber fahre auch wirklich auf Teufel komm raus bin bei uns im Schlag nen 3 double 1.2 m ins Flat genau zwischen zwei Wurzelng erockt
> mim Muddy Mary
> das hat schön geknallt xD zumal danach die Rinde vom baum weg war




und dann wundern sich die leute wenn ihr material kaputt geht! Schönes fahren ist sauberes fahren


----------



## Murcielago (5. Januar 2009)

ja was denn xD warn bissl arg zu schnell 
mehr aber nit
aber mache sowas nit absichtlich fahre sonst sauber also das war weil ich das teil zum 3ten ma gesprungen bin und naja
da war ich ein wenig schnell


----------



## Murcielago (5. Januar 2009)

Wipp schrieb:


> @murcielago--meine weist jetzt schon leichte gebrauchsspuren auf, von 3ausritten, ich denke du kommst am besten weg wenn du entweder bei jü für 99eu kaufst oder bei hibike für 89eu, jeweils das alte modell. das aktuelle modell ist halt etwas teurer




Das macht mir nix sag mal einfach einen preis vll sogar über PM etc.


----------



## 93Andy93 (5. Januar 2009)

ein kollege von mir ist an seinem v10 eine carbo cage gefahren und war völlig enttäuscht davon. die kette ist oft abgesprungen, bzw hat sich verkeilt und viel einstellen kann man an ihr nicht. er wechselt nun wieder auf e13.


----------



## Murcielago (5. Januar 2009)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nocheinmal eine Frage  unzwar würdet ihr bei meinem Keiler Grüne oder Rote schrauben verwenden (pic mit Rotenschrauben is im Anhang)
> 
> Wenn er den Schriftzug bekommt
> 
> LG Sven



Welche Farbe der Schrauben würdet ihr verwenden wenn die Naben Rot und Dämpfer auch rot sind
nicht das das dann zu Bunt wird

LG


P.S.: Pic siehe Seite 3


----------



## manticora (5. Januar 2009)

Ähhh, vieleicht blau?
Man ey, manche Leutz stellen schon Fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (5. Januar 2009)

@ Murcielago: ich würds mit den farben net übertreiben, sondern so lassen. mach noch die sattelklemme rot, und gut is dann. das sind dann ein paar wenige rote aktzente die man gut sieht und des sieht dann auch noch gut aus. aber nicht zu viel dezent lautet das motto meiner ansicht nach.


----------



## 93Andy93 (5. Januar 2009)

da kann ich team freak 123 nur zustimmen


----------



## Murcielago (5. Januar 2009)

Hmma lso ne Rote Sattelklemme habe ich schon brauche nun nur noch einen Reifen und Felgen dann ist das gesamte Rad neu


----------



## manticora (9. Januar 2009)

Hm, mal ne blöde Frage meinerseits.
Für den Keiler, wenn ich eine Hope pro 2 Nabe habe (12x150) welche Steckachse brauch ich dann (klar eine 12x150). Aber ist die für jedes Nabenmodell gleich, oder sind das spezielle für jede Nabe oder jeden Rahmen???
manticora


----------



## michar (9. Januar 2009)

12*150 achsen passen alle in 150*12 er naben...egal von welchem hersteller...die achse vom keiler passt aufjedenfall


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Januar 2009)

manticora schrieb:


> Hm, mal ne blöde Frage meinerseits.
> Für den Keiler, wenn ich eine Hope pro 2 Nabe habe (12x150) welche Steckachse brauch ich dann (klar eine 12x150). Aber ist die für jedes Nabenmodell gleich, oder sind das spezielle für jede Nabe oder jeden Rahmen???
> manticora



Und die Achse ist bei dem Keiler dabei,wenn du dir einen kaufst


----------



## manticora (9. Januar 2009)

Super, das doch mal eine Ansage.... Jetzt sollen die von Alutech nur endlich ausm Urlaub kommen das die meinen Keiler fertig machen können


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Januar 2009)

ein neuer 2009er Keiler?
Oder hast dir ein älteres Modell geschossen? Welche Farbe?


----------



## manticora (9. Januar 2009)

(Fast) ein 2009er allerdings mit dem geschwungenem Unterrohr wie es der 2008er hatte. Farbe weiß.


----------



## Murcielago (9. Januar 2009)

Hehe meiner befindet sich auch gerade beim Pulvern 
 Black Beatuy 
mit Grünen Teamdecals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manticora (10. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder ich.
Hab von Alutech für das Innenlager die Angabe 
trettlagerbreite ist 73mm
achse z.b. howitzer kettenlinie 56mm

Ist das die hier 
mit der 57mm Kettenlinie?
Gibts eigentlich was leichteres in der Preisklasse was ihr empfehlen könnt?
Danke,
manticora


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. Januar 2009)

wieso fährst du kein xt oder en xtr geht doch auch? hast dann eben hollowtech 2 so wie ich, ich fahr ja auch en xt und kurbeln eben auch. wenn du keinen hau drauf fahrstil hast, und net gerade 100 kilo wiegst, reicht das vollkommen. seh da keine probleme damit. und kommt außerdem im endeffekt billiger sogar.


----------



## manticora (10. Januar 2009)

ist das xt oder xtr Lager kompatibel mit der 2009er Truvativ Hozfeller?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. Januar 2009)

kann ich dir nicht genau sagen aber warum unbedingt ne holzfeller kurbel verwenden? macht den bock am ende nur unnötig schwer! und wer ein bisschen aufs gewicht achtet wird da wohl am meisten sparen können. und außerdem reichen xt oder xtr kurbeln allemal aus.


----------



## manticora (10. Januar 2009)

Oh ne, bei aller liebe zum Gewichtsparen, aber mit einer xt oder xtr kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden...


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Januar 2009)

scheiß Gewichtssparerei......

ich hatte vorher Holzfeller und hab jetzt auch Holzfeller,2009er in Weiß


----------



## manticora (10. Januar 2009)

..und welches Lager brauch ich nun für meinen Rahmen und die Holzfeller 09?


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Januar 2009)

ich hab keine Ahnung von sowas 
da frag mal den Jü


----------



## manticora (10. Januar 2009)

Habs rausgefunden. Ist nur ein Tippfehler bei bikemailorder gewesen...
manticora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. Januar 2009)

na dann viel spaß mit deiner holzfeller ride on


----------



## Murcielago (10. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich alle 3 Monate mein Lager gemoshed hatte habe ich die Schnauze voll gehabt und bin zu Shimano gewechselt das Hollowtech funzt einwandfrei und die Kurbel (SLX) ist geradeeinmal 30g schwerer wie eine XT und Optisch sogar noch besser und hat noch Stahleinsätze für die Pedale gegen ausreißen
also alles was eine gute Kurbel braucht


RIDE ON


----------



## 93Andy93 (10. Januar 2009)

ich fahre im moment auch eine xt, hab aber noch hier eine holzfeller liegen. es geht auch nicht immer nur um gewicht. es muss auch halten. wenn man mal eine xtr kurbel hochhebt da macht man sich doch gedanken ob die auch hält. ich möchte mir bald eine 09er saint kurbel zulegen


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Januar 2009)

also die Holzfeller hat bisher alles mitgemacht bei mir.Alle Fahrten,Stürze uns was weiß ich ....genau wie das Howitzer TEAM Lager


----------



## 93Andy93 (10. Januar 2009)

holzfeller ist auch sehr stabil aber auch nicht gerade leicht


----------



## manticora (10. Januar 2009)

Zur SLX nochmal. Und das 22er Blatt einfach abschrauben und vergessen? Passt daß dann auch mit der Kettenführung noch? Oder wird das dann zum gefummel???

EDIT: Habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Vom Gewicht her nimmt sich das SLX zum Holzfeller nix. Beides inkl. Lager wiegt 999gr (laut Shimano HP) und 1029gr (Holzfeller mit Howitzer Team)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. Januar 2009)

nö passt ned! musst die aufnahmen, vom kleinen blatt wegflexen oder abschleifen oder so. is aber normal musst ich bei meiner xt auch. braucht man eh net weg damit.


----------



## Murcielago (10. Januar 2009)

und man Spart wieder gewicht


----------



## Team Freak 123 (11. Januar 2009)

so genau muss mans auch net nehmen, aber da ich net viel wieg, kann mein rad ruhig auch leicht sein.


----------



## S.Jay (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
habe vor mir dieses Jahr so gegen Mai, Juni ein Keiler XA zuzulegen. Ich weiß leider nur noch nicht welche Gabel ich nehmen sollte, habt Ihr ne Idee was am besten an das Rad passen könnte??
Ich dacht so an MZ 66, Totem-Solo-Air, Brunn-016, Manitou Travis etc.
also danke schonmal


----------



## 93Andy93 (11. Januar 2009)

kommt halt auch ein bisschen drauf an was du damit genau machen willst. ob hauptsächlich dh oder willst du auch noch etwas berghoch fahren können.
es scheint ja so das du eine single crown gabel haben willst. dann würde ich glaub ich zur totem greifen, bin aber bis jetzt nur 888 und boxxer gefahren


----------



## michar (11. Januar 2009)

totem! oder ne 66 baujahr bis 2008


----------



## S.Jay (11. Januar 2009)

also erstmal vielen dabk für die Infos. 
Ich will mit dem Ding natürlich auch bergauf fahren, so als Tourenfreerider.
Wieso MZ eigentlich nur bis 2008 und welche Vorteile hat MZ oder Rock Shox gegenüber der jeweils anderen Marke?
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Bos N´dee?


----------



## michar (11. Januar 2009)

marzocchi halt seit 2008 nur noch schrott gebaut..die davor sind um einiges hochwertiger...


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Januar 2009)

was für ein Schwachsinn.
meine 888 rcv lief problemlos.habe jetzt ne 888 worldcup,absolut Problemlos.
Bei meinem Kumpel genau das Selbe.


----------



## michar (11. Januar 2009)

nix schwachsinn...die verarbeitung der alten 888 und 66 modelle war wesentlich besser..mal von der absolut schrottigen 55 abgesehn! Also ich hab bist jetzt 3 aktuelle marzocchis geservict und mir wurd teilweise schlecht was mir da an kartuschen entgegengesprungen kam..kein vergleich zu dem alten! Zumal jeder den ich kenne seine 55 schonmal in reperatur hatte weil nix mehr ging... Ich finde z.b die 2007er 66rc2x bzw die 888rc2x das beste was marzocchi jemals gebaut hat...funktionell und von der haltbarkeit sowieso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (11. Januar 2009)

ich kann nur sagan das bei uns ALLE 888 bisher top laufen.
Und ich bin garantiert kein MZ Fanatiker oder sowas.


----------



## Murcielago (11. Januar 2009)

ist doch nun auch Scheiß egal xD

Ich fahre Boxxer obwohl sie brechen aber bin überzeugt

und seitdem MZ in Taiwan produziert und da nur noch Grütze bei rüberkommt bleibe ich bei Rockshox oder Fox 


weiß von euch einer wann Wiberg wieder aufmacht?

suche nämlich noch jemanden der mit mir hinwill aus dem kreis Hannover

@lipmo detmold ist ja auch nit so weit von mir 

RIDE ON


Vll könn wir mal aufm sa zusammen fahren


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Januar 2009)

naja Hannover ist zwar nicht sooo weit weg,nur 100km aber leider genau in die falsche Richtung.Aber wir sind im Frühling/Sommer/Herbst so ziemlich jedes Wochenende in WB oder Willingen.Sind ja auch nur 100km.


----------



## Murcielago (11. Januar 2009)

wer sagt das ich in hannover wohne xD wohne 60km südlich von Hannover

nur wenn ich Alfeld schreibe kennt das keiner nur wenn ich dazu schreibe 10km von Nicolai entfernt  dann weiß jeder wo das is

dennoch fahre ich Alutech 
und das mit Überzeugung


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Februar 2009)

mahlzeit

passt die mrp g2 mit taco an den keiler dh rahmen?

sieht aus als ob der mrp taco ein bisschen platzsparender als der der lg1 gebaut ist


----------



## manticora (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen was für einen Bremssattel adapter ich hinten benötige um an meinen Keiler (aktueller Hinterbau) meine Avid Code Five anzuschrauben.
Danke
manticora

Edit: natürlich 200er Scheibe


----------



## manticora (22. Februar 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, ist ein "normaler IS 2000 Standard". 
Man lernt nie aus.
Danke Jü,
manticora


----------



## basti_747 (4. März 2009)

Hab meinen Felt d8.5 Rahmen gefetzt und muss mir jetzt wohl was neues zulegen ... da hatte ich an ein Alutech gedacht, allerdings ist mir geade unklar was der unterschied zwischen Wildsau und Keiler ist. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Bzw was empfehlt ihr mir für eien robusten Downhiller?

Gruß Basti


----------



## Marina (4. März 2009)

die wildsäue sind mehr die freerider bei alutech, auch im dh fahrbar, keine frage, aber reinrassige downhiller sinds nicht.
je nach dem, wie groß das budget ist und was dir vom federverhalten her mehr zusagt hast du diese auswahl:
pudel dh
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/PudelDH.html
oder keiler dh
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/keiler.html
infos zu beiden findest du haufenweise hier im forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

